# Rancourt Ranger Moc



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Help me make up my mind.
I'm undecided between the unlined, brown Chromexcel.



And the lined Chili Latigo. I like the idea of a sturdier sole than the standard camp sole but I can't make myself like a wedge sole. I'm considering asking if they will make it with a leather sole and/or inquiring about what other soles they may have available. I think a sole like Alden Indy boots would actually be nice.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

FWIW, I have very similarly styled shoes to both of these, not rancourts unfortunately, and I wear the first choice at least once a week year round, and wear the later choice maybe 5-10 times a year. I've even thought of trying to flip them. Never had any problems with the camp sole, although I do wear them with insoles. I like the classic look of the camp sole with the style, have a hard time picturing it with other things, hence my wear pattern.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Latigo and cxl are very different leathers. Chromexcel, as I think you know, is soft and pliable, where latigo, used often for horse tack, reins, straps, girth, etc is heavier, stiffer cowhide. I think they're tanned differently, but both have a waxy "oil stuffed" quality. Though both are strong, latigo is stronger. Coupled with the different soles, and the lining on the latigo model, you'd get a significantly heavier shoe, where the cxl is softer, and more readily takes the shape of your feet. Just depends what you want.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

This is quite hilarious. I started to type this very post yesterday but was sidetracked by black-bean cakes with cranberry salsa. I've decided that my favorites are the two pebble grains; however, I don't think you can go wrong here. They're all quite attractive.

Just get both!

My wife asked me the day after Christmas what I wanted for my birthday in March (she's planning ahead this year) and this was my choice.



Dragoon said:


> Help me make up my mind.
> I'm undecided between the unlined, brown Chromexcel.
> 
> And the lined Chili Latigo. I like the idea of a sturdier sole than the standard camp sole but I can't make myself like a wedge sole. I'm considering asking if they will make it with a leather sole and/or inquiring about what other soles they may have available. I think a sole like Alden Indy boots would actually be nice.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

I commissioned a pair of 3 eye blucher earlier this fall . Custom ordered lined cxl, leather mid sole on top of vibram 232 outsole. Very pleased, I can link a pic tomorrow- for now you can see this exact sole set up on jpress website, on a slip on they offer.


----------



## Gromson (Oct 11, 2009)

I am, with certainty, ordering a pair of the 4-Eyelet Ranger Moc-Brown Chromexcel within the next few months. From the late 70s on, I had a pair of the Bean version of this shoe until around the early 90s. Recently, I picked up a sub-par incarnation of the shoe and longed for something more substantial. Upon finding Rancourt I realize I have found what I was looking for. 

Now, I just have to figure out if I can wait for the Rancourt Pennies in Color 8 Chromexcels.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Dragoon said:


> I like the idea of a sturdier sole than the standard camp sole but I can't make myself like a wedge sole.


Here are mine, with the leather midsole as seen on that Latigo shoe, but with a vibram sole with heel (not flat like Christy). I think you would like this option, I think I remember a pic of your Kudu Indys and some potatos. These are real shoes.


----------



## joenobody0 (Jun 30, 2009)

dorji said:


> Here are mine, with the leather midsole as seen on that Latigo shoe, but with a vibram sole with heel (not flat like Christy). I think you would like this option, I think I remember a pic of your Kudu Indys and some potatos. These are real shoes.


I like that sole much better than the Christy wedge.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

dorji said:


> Here are mine, with the leather midsole as seen on that Latigo shoe, but with a vibram sole with heel (not flat like Christy). I think you would like this option, I think I remember a pic of your Kudu Indys and some potatos. These are real shoes.


Dorji, those look great. I think those (with a Vibram Montagna sole) would be a great replacement for the classic Timberland 3-eye lug-sole boat shoe, which are sadly a shadow of their former selves. That sole looks like what Rancourt had on their American Bluchers (sold through Brooks Bro's but now it seems like they're unavailable). Definitely a good option for something between a boat sole and a wedge but not as aggressive as a true lug.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

They (Rancourt) also offered the vibram 132, which is quite a beast, and was considered...

__
https://flic.kr/p/4425584399


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

I ordered a pair of Chili Latigo ranger mocs from Kyle in November with the same honey colored mini-lug sole and think I have only not worn them one day since early December when I got them. They are my 'replacement" for the Timberland 3 eye lug sole shoes mentioned by dorgi in an earlier post. I cannot speak highly enough of the attention to my sizing questions that Kyle and company gave to me. While the shoe was expensive, I've found it to be much less so because I wear it daily and it fills a niche in my shoe inventory that was sorely neglected. I am now a customer of Rancourt and will be for the forseeable future. The chili latigo leather is both attractive and sturdy.
Thanks Dragoon for starting this thread.
Tom


----------



## erbs (Feb 18, 2008)

How does the sizing on the Rancourts compare to Bean blucher mocs?


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Dragoon said:


> Help me make up my mind.
> I'm undecided between the unlined, brown Chromexcel.
> 
> And the lined Chili Latigo. I like the idea of a sturdier sole than the standard camp sole but I can't make myself like a wedge sole. I'm considering asking if they will make it with a leather sole and/or inquiring about what other soles they may have available. I think a sole like Alden Indy boots would actually be nice.


While I am a fan of CXL, I'd take the second shoe because of looks, construction and the added practicality of a more agressive sole. As the copy says, it should make a pretty darn good bad weather casual shoe.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

None of the above. :icon_smile_big:



Well, okay, that's what I'd get. IIRC, they are more than happy to customise footwear down to the leather, style, soles, and stitching colour since everything's made to order.

Soon as I get that new job I'm placing an order. :aportnoy:


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

I contacted Rancourt a few weeks back about getting the Ranger Moc made with the white siped sole that is on the boat shoe. Kyle responded that it was no problem at all.

Trying to recapture Gromson's aforementioned Double L Lace-up that I wore every day for years in the 80's:












Jovan said:


> Soon as I get that new job I'm placing an order. :aportnoy:


Won't be long now for me either... heh.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jovan said:


> None of the above. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Well, okay, that's what I'd get. IIRC, they are more than happy to customise footwear down to the style, soles, and stitching colour since everything's made to order.
> 
> Soon as I get that new job I'm placing an order. :aportnoy:


I think Kyle should've named that model the Hardline. If I had known it would be so popular, I would've demanded royalties! :tongue2:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

That has a nice ring to it, even if I didn't know what it referenced!


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I just noticed that there is a "Lactae Hevea" sole offered. Never heard of it before, looks similar to a crepe sole.

https://www.lactae-hevea.com/?lang=en


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for pointing these out. I think I'll try them on my pair.



Dragoon said:


> I just noticed that there is a "Lactae Hevea" sole offered. Never heard of it before, looks similar to a crepe sole.
> 
> https://www.lactae-hevea.com/?lang=en


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

dorji said:


> Here are mine, with the leather midsole as seen on that Latigo shoe, but with a vibram sole with heel (not flat like Christy). I think you would like this option, I think I remember a pic of your Kudu Indys and some potatos. These are real shoes.


Are these two eye boat shoes or did Kyle make up a four- eye boat shoes. it looks like color no. 8, yes? Smart shoe. I like it.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
That's a Rancourt 4-Eyelet Ranger Moc design with a vibram sole, methinks!


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> That's a Rancourt 4-Eyelet Ranger Moc design with a vibram sole, methinks!


I don't think those are the Ranger; the Ranger doesn't have the wrap around laces - I think they're something custom made...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Right you are, sbdivemaster...I stand corrected!


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Only because I've been eyeing the Ranger Moc as a means to recapturing part of my youth (see pic posted above).

Heh.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

Not really an answer to the OP's question, but I sold a pair of Rancourt shoes a few months ago (BB carried them), and the quality of the shoes blew me away. Everything about them was super quality.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

sbdivemaster said:


> I think they're something custom made...


Right! 3-eye deal, leather is #8cxl. Custom took 2 emails and 1 pleasant phone call. Mr. Rancourt had many more options...I picked the leather, # of eyelets and sole type- asked him to do the rest, and we talked about St. Paul for a bit.


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

dorji said:


> Right! 3-eye deal, leather is #8cxl. Custom took 2 emails and 1 pleasant phone call. Mr. Rancourt had many more options...I picked the leather, # of eyelets and sole type- asked him to do the rest, and we talked about St. Paul for a bit.


----------

